# End of Natural cycle IUIs, injections next- help



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

After my 4th BFN on Natural cycle IUI  , (2 with 50mg Clomid), I am having a month or so break before starting stimulated IUI with the injections. I have to go for a appointment with consultant in 2 weeks but I really haven;t got a clue what the injections are, how often you take them and what they are expected to do. Does anyone have any advice they can give please? Getting desperate so need to know that they are worth doing.

Thank you.
xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Angela

IUI on meds is very little different to IVF in terms of the jabs, usually they are puregon or similar (FSH hormone) taken every day with follicle scans regularly to see how you respond. With mine I did have 5 days of letrazole (similar to clomid) & then started the jabs for about 10 days. Depending on your clinic you normally take a hcg jab to mature & release your follicles around 24-36 hours before the insem.

HTH?


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for your help
I've had to do the HCG jab twice before insem so far which was just about copeable with! I'm used to the scans as the clinic have done that with all 4 anyway- all normal in that respect. decent sixe follicles on all attempts- better ones with clomid. Do you inject each day for 2 weeks? I had hoped it was just first 5 days like clomid! Where do you inject into and what with? I've heard with a pen into your bum but not sure if this is correct.

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

It depends what drugs your clinic uses, if using puregon its normally in a pen, menopur is one that you need to mix with fluid and then inject, not sure about the other ones as have no experience with them

You would normally inject into the tummy area or thigh

hope this helps

~E~


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi there - I was a bit scared at first but you soon get used to the jabs.  Clinics use different meds and different types of injections.  I had Puregon & Suprecur and the the HGC jabs but I did not use the pen.  The length of time you have to do the injections for can vary between cycles.  My first cycle of IUI was text book & we basted on day 14 so I was injecting for about 10 days but on my second cycle I did not respond to the meds so we had to change from Puregon to Menopure halfway through and we did not baste until day 26!  At first I did the injections into my leg but changed to my tummy as I found that easier.

Anyway it is not as bad as you think and you soon get used to it.  Hopefully you will only need one cycle to get your BFP    I would recommend giving it a go and see how you get on - as you can see from my signature our second cycle of IUI worked for us & gave us our twin boys!

Good luck.

Amanda x


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations Amanda your boys are gorgeous! I really hope we have the same joy at the end of this. Its so hard to explain but we came into fertility treatment cos we needed a sperm donor and everything was hunky dory our end. No one really thinks there is anything wrong my end except its not working obviously. Everyone kept saying it wouldn't get as far as injections but it has. I've heard there is more chance of these getting a BFP so fingers crossed. I'd obviously try anything and am totally at the mercy of the clinic as we can't just keep trying and hoping by ourselves.

Fingers crossed and congratulations again.

Thankyou everyone for your help. Its reassuring that its not that bad and it can work!.

x


----------

